# mac 3227 air in fuel line and hard start



## nerusan (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello there I have a mac 3227 string trimmer. I have air bubbles in fuel line from carburetor to primer bulb and bulb to tank no air bubbles from tank to carb. The fuel lines and fuel filter are brand new so I am stumped. I have just cleaned the carburetor and reassembled. When the weed eater starts it runs fine until I shut off the engine then hard to start. It has good compression and good spark. I am lost please help?


----------

